# I know that a lot of us are interested in being eco-friendly.



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

There have been several threads asking questions relative to the topic(s) addressed in this article. There were so many that asked questions that are covered in this article but were only looking for a portion of the information that I decided to start a new thread that might cover most--if not all--of the bases.

I won't cut and paste the entire article, but here goes:

Calling Planet Earth: Selling and Sourcing Eco-Conscious Apparel



PRINTWEAR said:


> As a decorator, finding a reputable supplier for these products and knowing a few key components to share with customers can help a shop move into the eco-conscious realm in a calculated, profitable way.





PRINTWEAR said:


> Having a story to tell helps producers sell eco-conscious apparel. (Image courtesy econscious)





PRINTWEAR said:


> Decorators can focus on the quality and attention to manufacturing detail eco-apparel comes with when explaining why it carries a slightly higher price tag. (Image courtesy Royal Apparel)





PRINTWEAR said:


> *Certifications to look for from eco-conscious apparel brands*
> 
> There is a myriad of organizations spearheading sustainability and ecological initiatives but here are a few to keep in mind when it comes to apparel.
> 
> ...


----------



## linneasandel (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow, this is an interesting post with useful information. Wonderfully, you have created this article and I really liked it so thanks for sharing...


----------

